# removing chip rings?



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Awhile back, a young lost Homer was brought to me. I traced the original owner who agreed to let me keep the bird because he was a considerable distance away. (much to his credit, he did offer to come pick her up)

The bird has a thick, black plastic chip ring on one leg that appears to be seamed but I can't figure out how to remove it. Is there a trick to it? 

Does anyone know how to remove such a band without having to cut it off?
(not her i.d. band, but one that has the chip in it for the racing clock)


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I think you will need to cut it off.


----------



## Action (Oct 18, 2009)

*Tool*

I know some use a tool to remove. I have not tried it yet as I just ordered my clock and chip rings. I also ordered a chip ring remover - TIPES - sorry not much help.
Jack


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2010)

PM MaryOfExeter she will know for sure as she races her birds


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

Action said:


> I know some use a tool to remove. I have not tried it yet as I just ordered my clock and chip rings. I also ordered a chip ring remover - TIPES - sorry not much help.
> Jack


Yep Tipes uses black rings and red, just cut it off


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

I dont know the type of band but try pulling one side up and the other side down,


----------



## Covenant Loft (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm not sure but I believe you need chip ring pliers to apply and remove them. I don't know if each each chip ring band manufacturer has there own model.

The link below is for Bricon. It may help.


http://www.cbspigeon.com/p-3322-plastice-pliers-for-colored-bands.aspx

Walter <><


----------



## A_Smith (Aug 8, 2006)

usaly the bands snap together looking like they are seamed. With the chips I use the easyest way to remove them is to use a dime. There is a slot where the bands snap shut. Slide edge of dime in slot and twist coin. The band unsnaps.


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Thanks all! I'll check the manufacturer's mark, or see if I can use a coin to open the seam


----------



## luckyloft (Oct 21, 2006)

We have a tool to use,but most of the time a dime will work.I have also put 1 finger on either side of where it snaps togeather and pushed toward the snap with both fingers and they will come apart. Jeff


----------

